# TMD and Cervical Lymph Nodes



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have horrible TMD due to chronic clenching of my jaw. I have restricted movement, lots of headaches, backaches, tension in the neck and pain in my right jaw. I was using one of the dogs UNUSED little balls to roll on the sore spots of my jaw and neck (which happen to be where the 3 dots indicating cervical lymph nodes are btw) and have discovered some relief. But when I rolled the ball down just below my ear to where I've indicated with the 'red arrows' on this chart on my right side, I get that horrible uncontrollable dry tickling cough that makes your eyes water. It doesn't happen on the left side. If I do it long enough, the dry tickling cough does go away. But then I come back later that day and it will happen again. Does this happen to anyone else? Is that indicative of my lymphatic system needing to be palpated to help drain? If so, does anyone know if I should be rolling the little ball up or down? I know with my TMD, there is just a tremendous amount of inflammation and swelling. Just wondering if anyone else gets the 'dry tickling eye watering cough' when you roll your fluffs little ball in that area or if I'm yet again an oddity.  

[attachment=62242:Cervical...ph_Nodes.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have never heard that you message in that area? Did the dentist tell you to do that? Do you grit your teeth at night? ..........or am I thinking of TMJ??? I think whatever relieves the pain...do it!!!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't know. I'm sorry, I hope it all goes well for you. I used to clench my jaw while I slept too. I was on muscle relaxants for a while. I don't do it anymore.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My brother is a dentist and has helped so many of his patients with TMD. All except me.  I'm his toughest case. I've had night guards made, relaxation splints, muscle relaxers, etc. I somehow compensate with whatever appliance I'm wearing and can still clench my jaw! Heck I even find myself doing it while relaxing and watching tv. It's just a horrible habit. 

No one told me to massage the area, I just have found it helps. And my fingers get tired so I tried using a small soft ball after watching an episode of Regis and Kelly doing the MELT method. lol I have to say, that really works! So I tried the small soft ball on my jaw and it seems to be helping.

I was just wondering if anyone else had the dry tickling cough when they massaged that area. Has anyone tried to do it on themself?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow, Crystal. I have TMJ and I'm 
a clencher, also. I never heard about the soft balls. Still not sure what you mean, those little baby tennis balls? I hate to complain about it but I've been in agony lately. Even grooming my girls, I clench. I saw my dentist and told him I think I have to wear a guard during the day and he thinks it a good idea. My jaw on the left side had been locking alot lately.

No, the eyes tearing has never happened to me. Maybe the spot you're rolling the ball at is an erogenous zone? Does it excite you? LOL
xoxoxoxo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (KAG @ Feb 26 2010, 01:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=890514


> Oh wow, Crystal. I have TMJ and I'm
> a clencher, also. I never heard about the soft balls. Still not sure what you mean, those little baby tennis balls? I hate to complain about it but I've been in agony lately. Even grooming my girls, I clench. I saw my dentist and told him I think I have to wear a guard during the day and he thinks it a good idea. My jaw on the left side had been locking alot lately.
> 
> No, the eyes tearing has never happened to me. Maybe the spot you're rolling the ball at is an erogenous zone? Does it excite you? LOL
> xoxoxoxo[/B]


 :w00t: No.... :HistericalSmiley: ...this is definitely NOT a pleasant sensation when it makes you cough like that. But I do love you Kerry. Deb (3MaltMom), you and I would make fantastic 'Golden Girl Roomies' in our senior years. I hear that we all would rather stay in one certain place in the house all day long on our days off. :thumbsup: 

Kerry, I wore a relaxation splint 24/7 for MONTHS and at first it started to help. But then without realizing it, I started to clench the jaw muscle without grinding my teeth. I do believe I may be a first on that one. And I find myself doing that all the time. The sides of my tongue now have these lovely scalloped edges. My jaw was locked at one point. I can only open the width of 2 fingers now. I'm a total pain as a patient to have a dental cleaning or any work done. I make them practically stand on their heads. lol At my last dental appt, they were even commenting that the muscles in my jaw were developed like a body builders!!

Have you done the ice packs and 800mg. ibuprofin every 8 hours to reduce inflammation and swelling? Dianne (CeeCee's mom) sent me a link on the things I've been told to do before, but had never heard about sleeping positions. Maybe you will find some things helpful to you.

http://www.aacfp.org/self-help.html

TMD is hard to treat since there are different reasons for having it. With me, it's pure and simple tension and super tense muscles. I would love to be able to see a massage therapist and an acupuncturist several times a week. But right now that's just feasible. And being in a small town, I don't know of an acupuncturist that I feel is really credited. I was also reading about using BioFeedback Therapy to train yourself how to relax certain muscles. I'd love to try that too. It's just not available here in my area yet.

Here's a link from Live with Regis and Kelly where they were doing their fitness segment and doing the MELT Method for pain management. I may order the dvds for this program. What little I did really helped my lower back. You can get an idea of the type of balls from this clip.

http://bventertainment.go.com/tv/buenavist...iday/index.html

Hope some of this may help you gf! :smootch:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh sweet Crystal, thank you so much. I hope you feel better. 
Yes, Casa de CaCa, here we come! I've been begging Deb to save me a room for years, now.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Crystal, try an Acupuncturist. Did miracles for me for other reasons. I was NOT a believer until I tried it....nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Kerry, you crack me up!! I want to be in the "house" too.


----------

